# Add sort by episode



## JeffNH (Apr 9, 2005)

When recording a number of episodes of the same show, it would be nice if the folder could be sorted by episode number, as sometimes (when getting shows from multiple sources) they record out of order.


----------



## 59er (Mar 27, 2008)

Oooh, nice idea!


----------



## StanSimmons (Jun 10, 2000)

...or by Original Air Date.


----------



## Videodrome (Jun 20, 2008)

It would be nice to see episode detail on the main screen, just the title of the program is too little. Even if you hit info to give some detail.


----------



## heidismiles (Aug 12, 2007)

JeffNH said:


> When recording a number of episodes of the same show, it would be nice if the folder could be sorted by episode number, as sometimes (when getting shows from multiple sources) they record out of order.


I *really* like this idea. I have a folder full of Simpsons reruns (you don't want to know how many) that would be much happier if they could be sorted this way.


----------



## P2H (Oct 5, 2006)

I set up my Tivo to record "House".

I have a folder with 30 House entries. It certainly lists information like the title name, the episode name and even has the episode #, but not the "season" and "episode", like you may find in a series listing.

This would put Tivo "over the top" with any other DVR. The ability to sort by Season and Episode #. Having a folder of 30 randomly mixed episodes of House is fine, but it's a complete mess. I have no idea which episode to watch first, and which i'm missing unless I reference Wikipedia.

Please if you guys in Tivo support are listening, this would be a huge improvement.


----------



## ahipsher (Oct 29, 2008)

P2H said:


> I set up my Tivo to record "House".
> 
> I have a folder with 30 House entries. It certainly lists information like the title name, the episode name and even has the episode #, but not the "season" and "episode", like you may find in a series listing.
> 
> ...


+1:up:
Perhaps Tivo can use the Tivo Search Database to provide that information for the sorting function. Increasing options on moving, renaming, and organizing Tivo files would be a great improvement.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

I too would like to see the feature but it would probably have to go by OAR instead of episode number. Too many times shows record out of order and sometimes the episode number doesn't truly match up with the order if the network doesn't bother to update the episode numbers.

Then again any additional sort options would be nice especially as drives get larger.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

Ooooh I like this idea!


----------



## z_fisherww (Apr 26, 2009)

Amen! Add me to the list of those who think this is a great idea.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

innocentfreak said:


> I too would like to see the feature but it would probably have to go by OAR instead of episode number. Too many times shows record out of order and sometimes the episode number doesn't truly match up with the order if the network doesn't bother to update the episode numbers.
> 
> Then again any additional sort options would be nice especially as drives get larger.


Plus have you seen the episode numbers that The Simpson's use?


----------



## TiVoEvan74 (Sep 11, 2004)

Let's have the option to sort by either! Original air date or episode number.

I have several folders of sitcoms and dramas that are a mess... for some reason, various tv channels run these in syndication but pay no attention to the order of episodes!

I have discovered that, sometimes, back to back showing of a show are from different seasons. So, every other one is in order-- sort of, because even that they are not consistent with.

So, definitely being able to sort by episode number or original air date at the user's option would be fantastic!

I'd recommend that anyone interested in this let Tivo know directly at their suggestions web page

http://research.tivo.com/suggestions/2web519.htm


----------



## jjberger2134 (Nov 20, 2002)

Add me to the list of people who think this is a great idea.


----------

